
Ex-US attorney charged with trying to sell whistleblower info to SV firm - anigbrowl
http://www.mercurynews.com/2017/02/08/sunnyvale-ex-justice-dept-attorney-charged-with-peddling-protected-court-docs/
======
DrScump
Another with more detail :

[https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-02-08/akin-
gump...](https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-02-08/akin-gump-lawyer-
accused-of-trying-to-sell-lawsuit-under-seal)

